# Duda: Funcionamiento del circuito de una alarma sencilla ...



## Dagi0 (May 30, 2012)

Necesito ayuda con el funcionamiento de este circuito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





El circuito es de una alarma contra robos, necesito la descripción del funcionamiento de circuito, que función realiza el SCR, el diodo, condensador,etc. Es para un curso de licenciatura.

Ademas de esto tengo una pequeña inquietud con respecto a los 'S1' Y 'S2' que son sensores. Puedo poner cualquier tipo de sensor? todos trabajan a la misma tensión? cuales son los mas económicos?

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 30, 2012)

busca en google: "34 proyectos de electrónica cekit", y descargas el pdf donde viene toda esa (y más) información. este circuito que muestras salió de ahí.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2012)

Te voy a decir algunas cosas sobre ese tipo de alarmas con tiristor...

Todo bien, son fáciles y funcionan pero eso del interruptor en cortocircuito para detenerla o resetearla no es buena idea...

Es mejor un interruptor en serie con el ánodo para que deje de circular corriente y deja de excitarse pues...

Además se le pueden agregar mil cositas que mejoran el funcionamiento...

Para hacer una así de simple lo mejor es la tipica con un 555 en monostable.


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 30, 2012)

> Todo bien, son fáciles y funcionan pero eso del interruptor en cortocircuito para detenerla o resetearla no es buena idea...



Hola,

Si te refieres a S2, no es para resetear el SCR. S2 representa la conexion de algun sensor con salida normalmente cerrada. Despues de accionado el SCR, este no se resetea aunque le quites la corriente de compuerta.

Saludos.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 30, 2012)

efectivamente, con el diseño presentado los s1 y s2 son sensores, uno normalmente abierto y el otro cerrado, por ello el diodo en la compuerta. Para apagarla y "rearmarla" se debe desconectar la alimentación.

Claro, el amigo le puede colocar un push button en el ánodo del scr y de ahí a tierra, así la puede apagar y dejar "armada" de nuevo para no tener que quitar la alimentación.

Y funciona con cualquier sensor comercial, por ejemplo un magnético para puertas o ventanas y un sensor de presencia.

Saludos!


----------



## electrotwit (Sep 11, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> efectivamente, con el diseño presentado los s1 y s2 son sensores, uno normalmente abierto y el otro cerrado, por ello el diodo en la compuerta. Para apagarla y "rearmarla" se debe desconectar la alimentación.
> 
> Claro, el amigo le puede colocar un push button en el ánodo del scr y de ahí a tierra, así la puede apagar y dejar "armada" de nuevo para no tener que quitar la alimentación.
> 
> ...



disculpa amigo, ya le puse el push botton del que haces referencia para apargar la alarma, pero el normalmente cerrado al abrirse ya el push botton no puede apagar la alarma porque el sensor normalmente cerrado debe estar cerrado denuevo; en el caso de que el sensor este en una puerta y la abren y quiero apagar la alarma? tendria que cerrar la puerta?... otra duda que tengo es al conectar la alarma en una puerta; si es en la puerta principal de mi casa como la activo si al abrir la puerta para salir se va a activar, y al entrar igual; es que le coloque una sirena que suena muy duro. hay alguna manera de desactivarla antes de entrar a la casa, por medio de un sensor o otra cosa para que al entar no suene?.


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 11, 2012)

electrotwit
no soy muy experto pero lo que yo haria es ponerle un interruptor afuera, algun interruptor tipo push botton de dos posiciones, pequeño, cuaya ubicacion solo tu sepas, o dejar un cable de la alimentacion afuera para ke la estires y asi cortes la alimentacion, y es que cualquier persona ve un cable por ahi y pasa de largo pensando que si lo toca se va a electrocutar


----------



## electrotwit (Sep 12, 2012)

marcotronic dijo:


> electrotwit
> no soy muy experto pero lo que yo haria es ponerle un interruptor afuera, algun interruptor tipo push botton de dos posiciones, pequeño, cuaya ubicacion solo tu sepas, o dejar un cable de la alimentacion afuera para ke la estires y asi cortes la alimentacion, y es que cualquier persona ve un cable por ahi y pasa de largo pensando que si lo toca se va a electrocutar



tomaré tu consejo.


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 13, 2012)

Saludos a todos, quería saber mas bien, que tan posible es hacer lo siguiente, verán, quiero implementar esta alarma sobre el muro mediante un alambre, obviamente  el NC estaría conectado a los extremos del alambre (con esto tendría un "sensor de corte") y conectar uno de los extremos del NC sobre el alambre y el otro extremo esperando que el alambre sobre el muro haga contacto con una barrita tipo U, esta barrita estaría yendo al otro extremo del contacto NA, así tendría un "sensor" que detecte que hay movimiento en el alambre. 
Y de paso (esto si puede sonar muy tonto) ver la manera de poner un sensor de toque sobre el alambre
Será que estoy diciendo puras burradas, o es que podría ser posible.
Mi idea de echo es tener un buen sensor sobre el muro que  sea de voltaje bajo (entre 12 o 9 voltios) pero a la ves bastante completo sin que tenga que matar al gato jejeje 

a modo de dato, tengo el circuito armado, puse el lado A del contacto NA (llamémosle A y B) sobre el alambre y al poner B sobre este mismo alambre no pasa nada, según yo debería haberse  activado el relé, pero nada.

Pdta: para que se entienda mejor dejo una imagen (espero se entienda)


----------

